# How similar are our minds?



## firedan525 (May 18, 2007)

I was sitting here reading and drinking a Miller lite and the thought hit me. How alike are we? I wonder if yall like the same brew, hummm. What do you all like? Me, an ice cold miller lite. Not all the time but sure love a few once in a while. This is BAR AND GRILL right?


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2007)

Funny, as I read your post I was reaching for a miller lite...

I get mine in cans tho.

Play poker anyone? :wink:


----------



## lazersteve (May 18, 2007)

My two favorites are Killians Irish Red and Corona Light with lime!!!!


----------



## TBox (May 18, 2007)

I'll take an MGD please.


----------



## firedan525 (May 18, 2007)

I dont know about MGD but I love me a killians, just poped a top of the RED, I'm out of Miller lite. Oh and I play plenty of poker, but I wouldnt want to take your money :wink: 8) Or you take all mine.


----------



## Fever (May 18, 2007)

Boddington's Pub Ale for me, when I can find it. Otherwise, it's a Sam Adams..... Yummy


----------



## fafrd (May 19, 2007)

i prefer bells oberon or straight scotch on the rocks


----------



## mike.fortin (May 19, 2007)

Wish this was mine. The guy can keep his Coors. :lol:


----------

